# Ear piercings



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone know what that one ear piercing is called? Or ear jewelery. I don't know. It's the one where a spike is like going through the lobe of the ear.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it's just called a _stud_ Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 11, 2010)

No. No. I thought that but I'm pretty sure it's called something else.


----------



## RM Americano (Oct 11, 2010)

Does it go through twice?  On the top of the ear?  One hole on the front and one more on the back?

That would be an industrial.


----------



## heartmama (Oct 13, 2010)

spike?? Do you have an image that could show what you mean? There are so many types of ear jewelry these days.


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't have an image. I know what it looks like I just don't know what it's called.

And no. It doesn't go through twice.


----------



## readingimp (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe a type of gage where they stretch the hole?


----------



## WolfieReveles (Oct 13, 2010)

There is of course the stud: a stone or decoration on a very thin rod/needle with a "butterfly" or other fastening mechanism that is placed to hold it in the other end. This is the common everyday earring you see on most young girls, tiny, light and very discrete.

There are also many types of actual piercing jewelry for the lobe. The ones with a plain end on one side(back) and a ball/spike/something on the other is a labret, the ones with a ball in each end or a ball in the back and a decoration in front is a barbelle. The barbelle exists straight and curved. There is also a model that just has a really tyny ball in the back, like it just gets a bit wider, and the stone/decoration in front, called a bone(usually for the nose). Finally there is a Helix where both ends have part of the jewlery and are joined by the little rod like any other, like a dagger where the handle sticks out in one end and the blade continues on the other side of your ear.

then there are stretchers, which I think are the case. These can often be a long thin cone or "spike" that you just gradually push through your piercing as the days go and the skin stretches. These cone/spike shaped stretchers are known as tapers. There are also fake stretchers for those who don't want the cavity but like the look. These are actually a helix where each side looks like part of a stretcher.

I used to work in a shop that sold these things when I was 17/18, and most of my friends have pierced one thing or another 
Hope I nailed it, coz these are all that I can think of to fit your description.


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 14, 2010)

I found out at school that it's called a talon.....apparently...Thanks for your help though! ^_^


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 14, 2010)

Nevermind its not a talon.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Oct 14, 2010)

could it be a tusk?

Search for «tusk» at Popular Piercing.Com


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes!!! It's a tusk!! 

Thanks!


----------

